# Skyinsurance are worth a go



## supra Dan (Apr 12, 2006)

Had my car's with them for a few years now got my self a tidy R33 gtst recently with gtr bodykit and exhaust & filter the usual.

My age 26 

One claimed crash since i started driving and 3 points, with max no claims.

And i pay £650 with max protected no claims 
Mods stated 
Car on the drive 
Cat 1 alarm 

And thats with skyinsurance, Aplan also matched this .


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Sky are quite good but their renewal for my insurance is not as good as what A-Plan & Greenlight offered me
Still, worth checking with them


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Any contact details avialable?
My renewal is in just 2 weeks so I might give them a call.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Speak to Daniel Lacey at Sky 020 8364 550
You can tell him that Davy Balo sent you there... but I may not renew with them, so don't know if it's a good idea :nervous:


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Id recommend them


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Can you please double check that number. I've tried it a couple of times today and its coming on my phone saying invalid????


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Try this Phil Personal: Car: Modified


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks very much. Too late for me to speak to them this weekend now but I've filled the form out and will hopefully hear from them on monday.

To be fair though, I've been offered a renewal with A-plan of £660 which I think is great on a GTR33 V-spec at 27 years old and all mods declared (480bhp ish).

I know its a tiny bit more than Supra Dan's above even though I'm a year older but mines on a GTR instead of a GTST so I don't know if they'll be able to beat A-plan. Worth a try though.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry number was 020 8364 5500 (missed a 0)

You never know, my insurance renewal was with Sky Insurance (Ensleigh was the insurer) but A-Plan got me a better deal than Sky and the insurer is Ensleigh as well!
Maybe it would work the way around. You never know, I say always worth trying if you can save money for exactly the same deal


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Spoke to them today and hats off to them, they did beat A-plan's price and with a lower excess as well.

Even better though - I rang A-plan back and they matched the price saving the hassle of having to fill out all the new forms:bowdown1: - always helpful just before christmas!

I'd recommend A-plan and Skyinsurance either way....both were very helpful over the phone.


----------

